# Bes Hair growth tips



## jenmurf (Mar 28, 2014)

www.easybeautyyy.com is a great blog with a ton of hair care tips! I found a lot of great hair growth tips especially but also hair care tips with suggested products and really natural remedies for your hair so that it stays super healthy and gorgeous!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 20, 2016)

maryware77 said:


> *My Hair Growth Tips:*
> 
> 1) Washing with Cold Water everyday.
> 
> ...


Why zinc &amp; in what form??

I use pro-naturals hair repair system and Tea Tree shampoo &amp; conditioner. I massage vit E oil into my scalp once a week.


----------



## jenny89 (Sep 10, 2016)

Argon oil has saved my life and my hair lol. I used to have thin hair that barely grew to my shoulders as you can see from my avatar. Ever since i started using pure argon oil about 2-3 months ago or argon oil shampoo's my growth has gone past my shoulders and is slowly getting thick. Which is amazing so i cannot complain. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## rajbhoir (Sep 30, 2016)

I like the Short Hairstyles for Girls,its really awesome and cute for girls,some of my fav short hairstyles are below


----------



## angela17 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just eat healthy, a lot of fruits and veggies, and your hair will be thankful. You will see the results in no time.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

In spite of doing lot of treatments i still face hair fall problems. What to do? Please help!


----------



## lovebeauty12 (Oct 7, 2016)

Drink plenty of water and don't wash your hair every day. Stick to hair products that don't contain alcohol, sulfates or silicones. Eat a clean diet and exercise regularly. Try the inversion method? You can also give yourself a nice scalp massage. Also, putting coconut oil in your hair as an overnight treatment can help your hair look shiny, healthy and long. I hope this helps!


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Oct 10, 2016)

*Five Tips to Help Your Hair Growth :*

The hair of an average healthy person will grow about 1/2 an inch per month. This means that you can expect about 6 inches per year if it doesn’t break or slow down due to any of the factors we named above.

_*You can easily hair growth by:*_


Avoiding washing it every day
Handling your hair with care
Massaging the scalp
Trimming hair regularly
Eating healthy
Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 31, 2017)

On average, hair grows about a half an inch per month. Your general health, well-being, and genetic factors affect your rate of hair growth.

Castor oil is a humectants, which means it attracts and retains moisture in the hair and skin.  


Being rich in vitamin E and essential fatty acids, especially omega-9 fatty acids, castor oil promotes hair growth naturally.
As this oil is quite viscous, mix the castor oil with an equal amount of coconut, olive, or almond oil. Massage your scalp with it and leave it on for 30 to 45 minutes. Then shampoo your hair.
You can also add essential oils, especially rosemary, peppermint, eucalyptus, lavender, or thyme oil, to the castor oil and then put it in your hair.


----------



## sandyidr (Nov 11, 2017)

Here are  some natural hair care tips.....


Avoid smoking and drinking containing caffeine and carbonated soda.
Take a healthy diet that includes vitamins like B group vitamins, vitamin C,E and K.
Have a good sleep and enough rest to maintain healthy hair.
It is a better to use natural shampoo, soap and lemon water to clean  hair.


----------



## heatherwhite (Nov 14, 2017)

Keeping your hair moisturized is very important when it comes to growing out your hair. The ends of your hair are obviously the oldest and deadest, so doing a weekly treatment to your scalp and hair like a hot oil treatment, coconut oil, hair masks, etc will keep your hair soft and help it to continue growing. Try go without washing your hair every few days. I can actually go about a week without washing my hair. Also avoiding heat by wearing wigs or rocking heatless styles will save your hair from breaking! I hope this helps.


----------



## beru (Jan 23, 2018)

I learnt from my mum that u can use ginseng essence to apply on scalp..will help to grow hair...

for me, i dun use this way...i dun like the smell..what i do is to give my head a massage frequently and use those hair protect shampoo (less oily scalp = less hair loss).

I do go for hair treatment...like once a year (a full program). This is to help on hair-loss and have a healthy scalp. U can try to look for those clinic which are specialize in hair loss treatment.

In Singapore, i  went to Radium Medical Aesthetics. http://radium-aesthetics.com/program/restoration-hair-loss-treatment/


----------



## vama (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi! If you’re have a lot of hair loss, you can use castor oil. It’s cheap, you can apply it on the scalp and it will grow new hair. I’ve personally experienced this and it works miracles.

Just put it on the spots where there is less hair every night and wash it off in the morning. Make sure you use a shampoo without sulfates or parabens. Those ingredients with prevent your hair from growing.

For growing your hair longer, I suggest using a hair mask or deep conditioner with no harsh ingredients once a week. Don’t do this too often, once a week is enough. If you do a mask or deep conditioner too often, your scalp can become clogged with will cause your hair to grow slower.

I also recommend using a shampoo without sulfates or parabens, this will help your hair grow faster and stronger. I recommend eating vegetables and fruit, you can take omega 3 supplements too for a healthier scalp.

If you have oily hair and an oily scalp, try only washing your hair every three days. You can shower with a shower cap on the days you need to shower. Washing your hair less will eventually let your scalp know that it doesn’t need to produce as much oil. It takes a few weeks. In the mean time, use dry shampoo.

Keep massaging your scalp! This will definitely increase hair growth.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rosemary essential oils is very good for the scalp and for promoting healthy hair and hair growth. You can mix about 1 tablespoon of olive oil with about 20 drops of essential oils and apply it to the scalp. Let is soak in overnight and wash your hair or if you are in a hurry, let the oil sit in your hair about 20-30 mins and then wash your hair.


----------



## AngleD (Jan 29, 2018)

In today’s era loss of hairs is a common problem affecting men and women. If your progressive hair loss is taken care then a proper diet follow likes Dark green leafy vegetables, nuts, eggs, fish like mackerel and salmon, whole grains, carrots, kidney beans and the like are rich in protein. Protein helps strengthen hair follicles.


----------



## jhanvikapoor48 (Feb 26, 2019)

If you suffer from alopecia, you might want to give rosemary oil a shot. It's the best, I tell you, for treating all hair problems. It promotes thicker hair growth and treats dandruff like a boss. It's perfect to use if you have thin hair and suffer from a serious dandruff problem. All you got to do is massage your scalp with warm rosemary oil and leave it on overnight. You can wash your hair and scalp with lukewarm water the next morning.

Rosemary Oil helps in

It Promotes Hair Growth 

Your Scalp Feels Moisturised &amp; Healthy

For more benefits of rosemary oil for hair growth and skin read here https://www.popxo.com/2018/12/everything-you-need-to-know-about-rosemary-oil/


----------



## drvikasgupta1 (Mar 5, 2019)

If you want to grow your hair faster then you should follow these tips.

1. Use conditioner every time you shampoo

2. Do a cold-water rinse at the end of each shower

3. Apply an oil or mask treatment weekly

4. Consider trying a hair-boosting supplement

5. Avoid hot tools, chemical for styling


----------



## jhanvikapoor48 (Mar 5, 2019)

Here are the few hair care tips


 Balanced Diet.

Massage Your Scalp

Trim Your Hair Frequently, whenever required

Don't Wash Too Often


----------



## normanjones7777 (Mar 25, 2019)

Adding Castor oil to your daily hair care routine is the best way to boost your hair growth. There are several castor oil benefits for hair. You just need to massage your hair with castor oil every night before going to sleep and wash it the other day. If you prefer washing your hair twice or thrice a week then you can do this twice or thrice a week. It is like a magical oil which strengthens the hair and even stops the premature greying of it.


----------



## sophiajohnson (Apr 1, 2019)

It is believed that regular usage of oil prevents pre-mature and greying of hair. Not only that, regular usage of oil also keeps your hair, strong and healthy. Many of us aren’t aware of the fact that oiling our hair regularly, also helps it against pollution making hair long and strong.

also read more about indian secrets for long hair


----------



## gnc100 (May 9, 2019)

Ever since i started using pure argon oil about 2-3 months ag﻿o ﻿


----------



## dhara (Jun 7, 2019)

Very helpful! Thanks much...


----------



## twinkleberry (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi! Who can recommend a hair growth product that actually worked for them? How severe was your hair loss and how much did it improve? I'm trying to grow my hair long but I'm noticing more falling hair the longer my hair gets. I'm trying to use shampoo that's said to prevent hair fall but also curious about what the best hair growth products are there.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lin1018 said:


> Why zinc &amp; in what form??
> 
> I use pro-naturals hair repair system and Tea Tree shampoo &amp; conditioner. I massage vit E oil into my scalp once a week.


Cold water..  A bit hard to do but I would try.


----------

